# Norwegian:  deadline for an article



## Grefsen

If I wanted to write  "The deadline for my magazine article  is Monday" *på* *norsk* would the following be correct?

 *Siste fristen for min **magasin artikkel er mandag.*


----------



## Aleco

*Fristen for ukebladartikkelen min er (på) mandag.

*I would like some respons on this  Whether use "på" or not (I would) as well as what type of magazine you mean.


----------



## Grefsen

Aleco said:


> *Fristen for ukebladartikkelen min er (på) mandag.
> 
> *I would like some respons on this  Whether use "på" or not (I would) as well as what type of magazine you mean.



I need to submit my article Monday morning so I want to say that the deadline is "on" Monday.  The magazine is actually on the internet so perhaps  *ukeblad *wouldn't be the best option here.


----------



## Ali Blabla

Aleco said:


> *Fristen for ukebladartikkelen min er (på) mandag.
> 
> *I would like some respons on this  Whether use "på" or not (I would) as well as what type of magazine you mean.



_Fristen for ukebladartikkelen min er mandag. _** (we never say it this way in Norwegian, do we?)
_Fristen for ukebladartikkelen min er på mandag._* 
*


----------



## Aleco

I have no idea how to formulate myself in Oslo-ish  I often have errors when writing "de vs. dem" for instance 

I guess it would be something like:

*Fristen for nettartikkelen min er på mandag.*


----------



## Ali Blabla

Grefsen said:


> The magazine is actually on the internet so perhaps  *ukeblad *wouldn't be the best option here.



You're right. I think the term _"artikkelen"_ would do. As simple as that. 

To be sure how to write the whole sentence I would like to know the context, for example if you are addressing this message to some contributors to the article or to the readers of the article. In the first case the sentence _"__Siste frist for artikkelen min er på mandag.__" _would be appropriate. In the second case I would write something like _"Artikkelen min utgis på mandag"_ or _"Artikkelen min vil bli utgitt på mandag"_ to inform the readers.


----------



## Ali Blabla

Aleco said:


> I guess it would be something like:
> 
> *Fristen for nettartikkelen min er på mandag.*



_"Nettartikkelen"_, yes perfect.


----------



## Grefsen

Aleco said:


> I have no idea how to formulate myself in Oslo-ish  I often have errors when writing "de vs. dem" for instance
> 
> I guess it would be something like:
> 
> *Fristen for nettartikkelen min er på mandag.*



*Tusen takk for hjelpen Aleco og Ali.   
*


----------



## Sepia

Ali Blabla said:


> You're right. I think the term _"artikkelen"_ would do. As simple as that.
> 
> To be sure how to write the whole sentence I would like to know the context, for example if you are addressing this message to some contributors to the article or to the readers of the article. In the first case the sentence _"__Siste frist for artikkelen min er på mandag.__" _would be appropriate. In the second case I would write something like _"Artikkelen min utgis på mandag"_ or _"Artikkelen min vil bli utgitt på mandag"_ to inform the readers.


 
If his deadline is Monday it can't be published Monday, right?

Anyway:

Doesn't norwegian have a word like the Danish "tidsskrift"? That would solve the problem with monthly, weekly etc. Then you'd only have the two possibilities avisartikel and tidsskrifts-artikel (still Danish), if we are talking about print. 

For deadline I'd use "afleveringsfrist" (still Danish) - there must be some Norwegian equivalent of that too. But talking about publishing-deadlines I think the word "deadline" is heard more often than any translation of the word.

Gender: Faelleskoen - En deadline


----------



## Ali Blabla

Sepia said:


> If his deadline is Monday it can't be published Monday, right?
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> Doesn't norwegian have a word like the Danish "tidsskrift"? That would solve the problem with monthly, weekly etc. Then you'd only have the two possibilities avisartikel and tidsskrifts-artikel (still Danish), if we are talking about print.
> 
> For deadline I'd use "afleveringsfrist" (still Danish) - there must be some Norwegian equivalent of that too. But talking about publishing-deadlines I think the word "deadline" is heard more often than any translation of the word.
> 
> Gender: Faelleskoen - En deadline


 
In Norway we usually understand "deadline on Monday" as deadline Monday 12PM (within the end of Monday), but it is still correct to say "deadline on Monday" even if the article will be submitted Monday morning. However, to avoid misunderstanding a more precise time is recommended. 

Yes, Norwegian has the word _"tidsskrift" _and that would solve the problem with monthly, weekly etc. We could use the word _"magasin"_ as well. But we don't use _"tidsskrift" _or_ "magasin"_ for articles published on the internet, only for paper magazines.

The Norwegian version of "afleveringsfrist" is _"leveringsfrist"_, or simply _"frist"_. Both of them are very common, and we use the word _"deadline"_ in Norwegian as well.


----------



## Pteppic

Ali Blabla said:


> The Norwegian version of "afleveringsfrist" is _"leveringsfrist"_, or simply _"frist"_. Both of them are very common, and we use the word _"deadline"_ in Norwegian as well.


You could be even more specific and say "innleveringsfrist", too. And of course, "frist" and "deadline". Some even call it "dødlinje"


----------

